# نظام حقن الوقود المباشر للبنزين



## محمد حسن نصر (13 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

يتساءل الكثير عن نظام حقن الوقود المباشر للبنزين ويظل النظام مبهما أو غريبا عند كثيرين لأسباب عديدة كاختلاف انواع النظام بين الشركات وقلة انتاج محركات تعمل بهذا النظام وكون النظام نفسه الآن تحت التطوير المستمر وهذا ما دفعني لجمع كل الأفكار وكل ما يتعلق بهذا النظام محاولا التبسيط والإيجاز قدر المستطاع أملا أن يوفقني الله في إيصال الفكرة 

عرفت محركات البنزين في القرن العشرين باستخدام نظام الشفط لإدخال الوقود إلى اسطوانة المحرك عن طريق القطعة التي تخلط الهواء مع الوقود وهى ما نسميه المكربن (الكربريتر) ففي هذا المكربن يتم شفط الهواء الآتي من الفلتر وعن طريق هذا الشفط يتم ضخ الوقود من حوض صغير داخل المكربن ليتم خلط البنزين ثم تمريره إلى اسطوانة المحرك لتبدأ عملية الاحتراق 
ثم جاءت محاولات من مصنعّين أوروبيين في السبعينات لتنظيم دخول الوقود لأسطوانة المحرك عن طريق بخاخ صمامي يعمل مع الوقود المضغوط من مضخة تدور مع دوران وتوقيت المحرك ويقوم البخاخ برش الوقود على الهواء المسحوب للأسطوانة وسرعان ما عدل المصنعون الفكرة بتعدد البخاخات مع عدد الأسطوانات وهو ما عرف لاحقا بنظام حقن الوقود بعدها دخلت التقنية الاليكترونية في الثمانينات في نظام حقن الوقود فظهرت مضخة وقود كهربية بدلا من المضخة الميكانيكية وحل البخاخ الكهربي محل البخاخ الصمامي المضغوط والتحكم بالتوقيت يأتي من دائرة إلكترونية وعرف بنظام حقن الوقود الالكتروني EFI








لاحظوا جيدا أن كل تلك الطرق لحقن الوقود تتعامل مع الهواء المسحوب للأسطوانة عن طريق الشفط فيكون إدخال الوقود بطريقة غير مباشرة 
أما في نظام GDI حقن الوقود المباشر (Gasoline Direct Injection) فالتعامل يكون مع الهواء المضغوط داخل الاسطوانة نفسها تماما ( كما يحدث في محرك الديزل) حيث يرش البخاخ الوقود على سطح المكبس (البستون) مباشرة و أصبح مكان البخاخ الاليكتروني فوق الاسطوانة ومجاورا للصمامات وشمعة الاحتراق ويترك مكانه القديم في (المانيفولد)






نرجع ثانية للماضي فقد أبصر حقن الوقود المباشر النور على يد مهندسين ألمان لدى شركتي بوش و دايملر بينز عام 1955 حيث ظهر على مرسيدس 300 SL وقد كانت فكرة جديدة حينها إلا أنها لم تستكمل لأسباب فنية وإدارية حينها فبقيت الفكرة طي الماضي 






إلى أن قام مهندسون يابانيون لدى ميتسوبيشى بإعادة صياغة الفكرة مرة أخرى عام 1996 وأضافوا تعديلات جديدة لتناسب التطور في أجزاء المحرك فظهر أول محرك يعمل بنظام حقن الوقود المباشر عام 1998 وكان المحرك 4G93 على ميتسوبيشى جالانت 
ثم توالت الشركات لإنتاج محركات بهذا النظام فقامت فولكسفاجن بتطوير محركات تعمل بنظام حقن مباشر سمته Fuel Stratified Injection (FSI) اى حقن الوقود المطبق ثم تلتها BMW وGM ومازدا
قامت تويوتا بتطبيق التقنية لكن مع تعديل هو ازدواجية نظام الحقن العادي الغير مباشر والحقن المباشر حيث أصبح لكل اسطوانة بخاخان واحد على المانيفولد وواحد مباشر مدمج مع الرأس وظهر على المحرك 2GR-FSE عام 2006


ما هو الجديد في محركات GDI ؟






الجديد هو التغييرات في قطع المحرك نفسها قبل قطع نظام الحقن حيث تم التعديل على الرأس لفتح مكان للبخاخ المباشر مع إضافة مضخة وقود ميكانيكية نعمل مع دوران المحرك وتعديل الصمامات لتلائم الضغط الناشىء عن الاحتراق المنحدر كما يتطلب تعديل المكبس حيث أصبح مجوفا من جهتين لعمل مجال لانحدار الاحتراق كما يتطلب تعديل مقاسات الإزاحة لتناسب تجاويف الاحتراق على سطح المكبس






البخاخ المباشر :






بالنسبة للبخاخ المباشر فهو بخاخ الكتروني مثل البخاخ المعروف في EFI ويستمد الوقود من المضخة عبر أنبوب او قضيب الوقود المضغوط ويستقبل إشارة الفتح من وحدة التحكم الالكتروني ECU لكنه صمم ليعمل على ضغط وقود أقوى ودرجة حرارة عالية ونسب انضغاط كبيرة وهو يشابه بخاخ الديزل بمحركات D4D

مضخة الوقود الميكانيكية HIGH PRESSURE PUMP :






هى مضخة ميكانيكية ذات ضغط عالى تعمل مع دوران المحرك وغالبا تكون مرتبطة مع عمود الكام أو مع سلسلة أو سير التوقيت (التيمينج TIMING ) وتستقبل هذه المضخة الوقود مضغوطا من مضخة كهربية عادية داخل أو خارج خزان الوقود ثم يتم ضغط الوقود بدرجة عالية عن طريق المضخة الميكانيكية إلى أنبوب ضغط الوقود ثم الى البخاخ وترتبط المضخة بوحدة التحكم الالكتروني ECU (الكمبيوتر) حيث يتم التحكم إلكترونيا بضغط الوقود عن طريق صمام كهربي داخل المضخة 

حساس ضغط الوقود FUEL PRESSURE SENSOR :






وهو حساس الكترونى عادى مركب مع انبوب ضغط الوقود ووظيفته قياس ضغط الوقود داخل الانبوب ومن ثم ارسال الاشارات الى وحدة التحكم ECU حيث يتم ارسال اشارات الى مضخة الوقود الميكانيكية بفتح او اغلاق صمام ضغط الوقود للحفاظ على ضغط الوقود من الزيادة او النقصان

مميزات نظام الحقن المباشر GDI :
ضمان الاحتراق التام للوقود داخل الأسطوانة مقارنة بالمحركات العادية
الأداء العالي للمحرك بإنتاج أعلى قوة وأعلى عزم صافى
الكفاءة العالية للمحرك عند دورات منخفضة 

عيوب نظام الحقن المباشر GDI :
كثرة نواتج الاحتراق من اكاسيد النيتروجين الضارة للبيئة وقد أدى إلى منع النظام في دول أوروبية وبعضها سمحت به مع تركيب مرشحات ومعالجات لنواتج العادم بالسيارة 
قد لا تعمل المحركات الصغيرة بشكل جيد مع النظام لصغر مقاسات الإزاحة



منقول

وارجوا من الادارة تثبيت الموضوع لاهميته 
وشكرا


----------



## سنان عبد الغفار (13 سبتمبر 2007)

موضوع رائع مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد احمد مخيمر (13 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا
ووفقك في حياتك


----------



## مهندس نورس (13 سبتمبر 2007)

اخي المهندس محمد حسن .

كيف يمكن ان يثبت موضوع هو بالاساس نتاج وانجاز غيرك وصاحبه لاينتمي لهذا المنتدى .

وماذا لو امطرت بالاسئلة والاستفسارات هل ستجيب عليها .

هذا رأي وربما اكون على خطأ وان يتسع صدرك لأي نقد بناء وشكرا لك .


اخوك المهندس العجوز .


----------



## ahmed 3x (14 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## m-trl (14 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكور على الشرح الرائع


----------



## bader_m (14 سبتمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## المرابع (17 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا ليك يا بشمهندس محمد علي الموضوع الجميل


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (17 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا اخي وبارك الله فيك علي الموضوع الرائع والي الامام


----------



## حسن الأديب (18 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكوووووووور


----------



## كرم الدين (19 سبتمبر 2007)

بورك يا اخي:56:


----------



## نبيل حسن سويد (20 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## DR-HACKER (20 سبتمبر 2007)

مجهود أكثر من رائع

جزاك الله ألف خير


----------



## mansour2000 (20 سبتمبر 2007)

good info !


----------



## mansour2000 (20 سبتمبر 2007)

Thank you very much


----------



## Eng-Maher (21 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا اخي وبارك الله فيك علي الموضوع الرائع والي الامام


----------



## medo66800 (24 سبتمبر 2007)




----------



## m.hassanin (27 سبتمبر 2007)

كتاب ممتاز شكرا ...............


----------



## علاء الدين2 (28 سبتمبر 2007)

رائع جدا احسنت معلومات جميلة ومفيدة


----------



## العقاب الهرم (18 مايو 2009)

موضوع رائع اخى الكريم
شكرا لك


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (2 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخي المهندس محمد حسن نصر

موضوع مميز ممفيد..

جزاك الله خير..


----------

